# Small Guy Riding a Womens Board?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

There'd only be two concerns that I can think of: One, the graphics (bows and fairies will get you beat up) and two, the toughness of the board. For any height and weight, guys are generally stronger and more agressive than girls. So if you break the board, that'll be your answer. As far as edge, shape, etc, I really doubt there'd be a difference.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Um, I think the big difference between women's and men's boards is simply the size. The average guy is bigger then the average women, so women boards are typically just smaller, I don't know if there is actually a big tech or shape difference. I know there are girls who ride guy's boards, so. I stand corrected if someone else chimes in.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey man, if you have fun on it and it doesn't hold you back at all then ride the sucker! The only concern would be weight, you'll probably gain a little weight as you get older. If it starts getting sloppy soft then it's time to move on, but for now you should be fine.

I didn't read up on the specs of that years model but I checked their main site and it is very similar to alot of the guy's boards, so in my opinion it shouldn't hurt things any. If you like the graphics then rock it.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about it being a woman's board. The only main difference I know of is the waist width (smaller for smaller women's feet).


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You guys are wrong about the differences between men's and women's. The board is soft for you, but for females it is actually on the stiffer side. The feelgood is the female version of the men's Custom. The feelgood es is the Custom X. The Custom is meant to be middle of the road flex. Women's boards are softer flexing than men's. Waist width is also slimmer. Torsional flex is also softer.

Can you ride it? Sure you can. Is it weird? I personally think it is very weird. But all of that is besides the point. What gets to me is that someone suckered you into buying a female board for $200. I understand if it was under $100. However, you could have found a men's board for $200. Is $200 a good price for the feelgood? Yes it is. It's a good price for a female who is getting the correct use out of it. You could have bought a soft men's park board.

Whatever though. It's working for you and you like the graphics so what does it really matter? Not like you can return it anyway. Just enjoy the shred. You could always cover the top sheet with stickers.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I ride 2 women's boards (gnu b-nice 153 and option trinity 158) and 1 men's (option northshore 161) due to freakish small feet...but I want fast edge to edge and got them cheap. Have tried various men's boards but the width makes them abit too sluggish.


----------

